# Game just updated



## Lavulin98 (May 22, 2020)

What is the new patch about I wonder? I had already opened my game so I missed the morning announcement if smth has changed.


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

I just looked at the patch notes right now and some people did mention the duplication glitch has been patched.


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

The patch merely states "bug fixes implemented" and according to several weeping people on Twitter, the dupe glitches has been patched out. : ^ )


----------



## brockbrock (May 22, 2020)

I wonder if/when the campsite method gets nerfed (though I can't really imagine how they would nerf it as it is supposed to be a balancing method).


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> I just looked at the patch notes right now and some people did mention the duplication glitch has been patched.


Where can you see the patch notes?


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Where can you see the patch notes?


I found mine here








						Animal Crossing: New Horizons Version 1.2.1 Update Now Available For Download - Animal Crossing World
					

A brand new update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons has been released tonight following brief server maintenance for the game! Unfortunately, unlike most




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## John Wick (May 22, 2020)

They've removed Isabelle.


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Where can you see the patch notes?


 Patch notes


----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> I found mine here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that article says the GOOD NEWS is that the hacked trees are still available. *facepalm* you know, the ones that have been bricking people’s whole effing saves if a villager interacts with them. Thank goodness Nintendo didn’t take that away from them.

edit: my bad, it turns out the thing with the trees corrupting saves was debunked a few days ago. Still a stupid thing to be gloating over imo.


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They've removed Isabelle.


wait huh? Why you want her gone lol

no hate just asking ty


----------



## John Wick (May 22, 2020)

Hay said:


> wait huh? Why you want her gone lol
> 
> no hate just asking ty


I don't really. 
She's okidoki.


----------



## allainah (May 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The patch merely states "bug fixes implemented" and according to several weeping people on Twitter, the dupe glitches has been patched out. : ^ )


i've already seen a couple 'giveaway twitter accounts' whining about it, like ohhhh nice to know you literally hack/dupe all your stuff then give it away to people. how generous...  now i really dont want to enter anymore twitter giveaways


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They've removed Isabelle.


I wish


----------



## Uffe (May 22, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> omg that article says the GOOD NEWS is that the hacked trees are still available. *facepalm* you know, the ones that have been bricking people’s whole effing saves if a villager interacts with them. Thank goodness Nintendo didn’t take that away from them.


I lol'd when I read that in the article.


----------



## pocky (May 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> The patch merely states "bug fixes implemented" and according to several weeping people on Twitter, the dupe glitches has been patched out. : ^ )



not entirely patched, sadly. 1x1 items (not NMT, materials, etc.) can still be duped. will not disclose how, but hopefully they'll sort it with the next patch.


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> not entirely patched, sadly. 1x1 items (not NMT, materials, etc.) can still be duped. will not disclose how, but hopefully they'll sort it with the next patch.


Well. Aren't these people cheeky? LMAO. Wellp. I guess it's hard to rly remove it huh.



allainah said:


> i've already seen a couple 'giveaway twitter accounts' whining about it, like ohhhh nice to know you literally hack/dupe all your stuff then give it away to people. how generous...  now i really dont want to enter anymore twitter giveaways



OMG...How can they get more twt followers and instant gratification if they can't do it anymore? : ^ ( /s (maybe)


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> not entirely patched, sadly. 1x1 items (not NMT, materials, etc.) can still be duped. will not disclose how, but hopefully they'll sort it with the next patch.


If I sad a sad emote I would have used it for this.
Le sigh. 
At least it seems like the NMTs are fixed for now. Maybe prices will go down? We can only hope.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> not entirely patched, sadly. 1x1 items (not NMT, materials, etc.) can still be duped. will not disclose how, but hopefully they'll sort it with the next patch.



that was my main question. I assumed and heard it was for patching ”the dupe glitch” but unfortunately there is more than one that is being widely propagated.


----------



## pocky (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> If I sad a sad emote I would have used it for this.
> Le sigh.
> At least it seems like the NMTs are fixed for now. Maybe prices will go down? We can only hope.



the good thing is that people who didn't dupe 1x1 before the patch won't be able to do it now. the method only works for people who started doing it before the patch. 

i imagine it will take a while for the prices to be fixed. there are a lot of people who've been hoarding thousands of tickets.


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> If I sad a sad emote I would have used it for this.
> Le sigh.
> At least it seems like the NMTs are fixed for now. Maybe prices will go down? We can only hope.


Nope. There's tons of people not updating yet (like possibly massduping NMT before they update.) Man that's so sad LOL. (I mean, it's their game but I can't relate.


----------



## glow (May 22, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> omg that article says the GOOD NEWS is that the hacked trees are still available. *facepalm* you know, the ones that have been bricking people’s whole effing saves if a villager interacts with them. Thank goodness Nintendo didn’t take that away from them.



can you share your evidence for this?


----------



## pocky (May 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> Nope. There's tons of people not updating yet (like possibly massduping NMT before they update.) Man that's so sad LOL. (I mean, it's their game but I can't relate.



i'm in a discord where someone mentioned having over 55,000 NMT stashed away


----------



## Fye (May 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They've removed Isabelle.





Sugaryy said:


> I wish


Isabelle is sweet and all but I just really want someone sassier to take the night shift like they did in WW


----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

glow said:


> can you share your evidence for this?



this entire thread includes several examples of people who got corrupted save data and entirely wiped islands from having the hacked trees.

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/psa-about-star-fragment-trees-updated.540971/


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> i'm in a discord where someone mentioned having over 55,000 NMT stashed away


How can those even fit...that would be covering your island entirely of NMTs...





Some people need to let things go, man...


----------



## pocky (May 22, 2020)

glow said:


> can you share your evidence for this?



the evidence of it corrupting save files and creating dead tiles has been debunked as false. i would still be careful because nintendo collects data on its players so there might be a risk of getting your console banned, but so far there has been no evidence of anyone getting banned either.


----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> How can those even fit...that would be covering your island entirely of NMTs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well a stack of 10 takes one space in storage, a fully upgraded house has 1,600 storage spaces, so 16,000 tickets can fit in one user’s storage. 55k should be easy if you have four users on your island.

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



pocky said:


> the evidence of it corrupting save files and creating dead tiles has been debunked as false. i would still be careful because nintendo collects data on its players so there might be a risk of getting your console banned, but so far there has been no evidence of anyone getting banned either.



oh I was off bell tree for a few days and must have missed this update, my bad.

yeah I would still not advise doing it, going into a game and butchering the code is dangerous in a game like this and there’s no telling what the ripple effects will be. And yeah, there is in theory a possibility of Nintendo banning hackers from online play but what really are the odds of that happening.


----------



## Dormire (May 22, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> this entire thread includes several examples of people who got corrupted save data and entirely wiped islands from having the hacked trees.
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/psa-about-star-fragment-trees-updated.540971/


BTW. It's proven that it doesn't cause dead tiles nor corruption *but* the fact that it isn't legitimate and a modified money tree, you still need to be careful of future patches that might roll out.



elphieluvr said:


> well a stack of 10 takes one space in storage, a fully upgraded house has 1,600 storage spaces, so 16,000 tickets can fit in one user’s storage. 55k should be easy if you have four users on your island.


Damn. I can't put that much effort on a declining currency (since inflation). If I had to dupe anything (if my morals weren't in the way) I'd dupe Celeste DIYs and Seasonals. LMAO.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> not entirely patched, sadly. 1x1 items (not NMT, materials, etc.) can still be duped. will not disclose how, but hopefully they'll sort it with the next patch.


hHHHHHHHHH i just want an economy that doesn't get screwed to heck and back with the duplication glitch, is that too much to ask


----------



## glow (May 22, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> this entire thread includes several examples of people who got corrupted save data and entirely wiped islands from having the hacked trees.
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/psa-about-star-fragment-trees-updated.540971/



it doesn't though, OPs post was debunked by a Tumblr user. commenters showed people posting a screenshot of corrupted saves but that's a screenshot that was passed around a lot when everyone was saying duping would corrupt your save too. the user that posted that [dragonair] even deleted their post/comment linking that screenshot iirc

the other evidence was someone claiming their friends save was corrupted but there wasn't any proof / they didn't link their friend 

if there's several examples then i missed them all.. all i'm looking for is one first hand account tbh


----------



## elphieluvr (May 22, 2020)

glow said:


> it doesn't though, OPs post was debunked by a Tumblr user. commenters showed people posting a screenshot of corrupted saves but that's a screenshot that was passed around a lot when everyone was saying duping would corrupt your save too. the user that posted that [dragonair] even deleted their post/comment linking that screenshot iirc
> 
> the other evidence was someone claiming their friends save was corrupted but there wasn't any proof / they didn't link their friend
> 
> if there's several examples then i missed them all.. all i'm looking for is one first hand account tbh



yeah it looks like I was just out of the loop, I wasn’t paying enough attention and didn’t hear that it had been debunked. Sorry, my bad!


----------



## kylie32123 (May 22, 2020)

I'm actually glad they've patched it. Maybe sellers will start asking for reasonable amounts for Raymond in the future.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 22, 2020)

Also, while we're on the topic of patching the dupe glitch: Does Nintendo not realize that preventing new people from duping does essentially nothing to stop the problem? Anyone who actually cared about duping has had more than enough time to establish a set up that will work post-update. I'm not sure whether this should even qualify as a patch or a bugfix, to be honest, because it has patched / fixed nothing.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 22, 2020)

tbf, it's not like they can do anything else

duped items should register as 100% legit, so there's no way to distinguish between what was and wasn't duped, meaning they can't just get rid of it all or anything


----------



## pocky (May 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> BTW. It's proven that it doesn't cause dead tiles nor corruption *but* the fact that it isn't legitimate and a modified money tree, you still need to be careful of future patches that might roll out.
> 
> 
> Damn. I can't put that much effort on a declining currency (since inflation). If I had to dupe anything (if my morals weren't in the way) I'd dupe Celeste DIYs and Seasonals. LMAO.



I can't imagine why someone would need that many NMT. I have almost 400 right now that I've gotten via trades and whatnot and I've had to stop accepting NMTs as payment because I feel like getting through my stash will take forever.


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> I can't imagine why someone would need that many NMT. I have almost 400 right now that I've gotten via trades and whatnot and I've had to stop accepting NMTs as payment because I feel like getting through my stash will take forever.



Thats how I feel too with my 100 nmt leftover. Like I got all my dreamies, already filled my art section and fossils, don't really need a particular item for trade. What do I do with all these stuff? By this point I switched to payment in stacks of wood lol.


----------



## pocky (May 22, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Thats how I feel too with my 100 nmt leftover. Like I got all my dreamies, already filled my art section and fossils, don't really need a particular item for trade. What do I do with all these stuff? By this point I switched to payment in stacks of wood lol.



I prefer materials as payments also since I don't really use NMTs for anything other buying stuff on nookazon. Materials I can get a lot more out of.


----------



## Splinter (May 22, 2020)

I wonder if they made Redd more frequent. I had him last week and I had him again today after the update. Also no repeat DIY's today but that's probably just luck.


----------



## xara (May 22, 2020)

it seems it was just another update to patch up some stuff like the duplication glitch ;u;


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

Splinter said:


> I wonder if they made Redd more frequent. I had him last week and I had him again today after the update. Also no repeat DIY's today but that's probably just luck.


Might be a coincidence but I also had Redd today.


----------



## Ras (May 22, 2020)

Somebody try skipping a plot day to see if the exterior glitch is fixed. Why not me? I’m not looking to change any villagers.


----------



## Splinter (May 22, 2020)

*nm*


----------



## virtualpet (May 22, 2020)

To be honest I was fully expecting the duping glitch to be patched in the last update, so I'd already done all my duping and did some stuff for my friends haha. I'm surprised it took them that long though, the glitch was insanely easy to the point where I did the glitch wrong and wound up just finding an easier method completely on accident. The suspect reason I think it took so long was because most people don't have an alt account and access to more than one joycon. I think all they had to do to patch it was just fix the way the game saves and picks new players during co op.


----------



## ohno dannie (May 22, 2020)

do you have to manually update it?


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2020)

Hay said:


> wait huh? Why you want her gone lol
> 
> no hate just asking ty



She's very annoying, and killed the New Leaf experience with her dictatorship


----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)

I kinda wonder when they gonna drop a bigger update again.



DoeReMi said:


> Isabelle is sweet and all but I just really want someone sassier to take the night shift like they did in WW


Perhaps they could add Digby who takes over the night shifts and is so annoyed by his new job that he makes sassy comments about it and such. At least I could imagine him becoming more sassier.


----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> I wonder if/when the campsite method gets nerfed (though I can't really imagine how they would nerf it as it is supposed to be a balancing method).



If they patch anything with that, it will be so that the person getting kicked out is predetermined, that way you can't quit and try again.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 22, 2020)

pocky said:


> not entirely patched, sadly. 1x1 items (not NMT, materials, etc.) can still be duped. will not disclose how, but hopefully they'll sort it with the next patch.



You don't need to. I'm sure certain YouTubers will soon enough, if they haven't already. 

I'm hoping eventually that Nintendo can fix things enough so people simply CAN'T dupe for a while, if ever (outside of hacking of course). I have nothing against dupers, but I am hoping the online economy can get stabilized.


----------



## ohno dannie (May 22, 2020)

John Wick said:


> They've removed Isabelle.


woah, really? how come?


----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2020)

Splinter said:


> I wonder if they made Redd more frequent. I had him last week and I had him again today after the update. Also no repeat DIY's today but that's probably just luck.



No, that is something they would have mentioned.


Splinter said:


> It's not a coincidence, I went forward a few days and got him again.
> 
> Needs proper research though, but I did think this was something they'd do, due to all the memes and complaints.



It is pure coincidence. Redd shares his spawn rate with CJ, Flick, Label, and Gulliver. If you want "proper research" you need to use hundreds of users over many hundreds of days. There are datamined stats for this that trumps any anecdotal evidence.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1261002425407864832
Also I strongly recommend you read this thread.





__





						A gentle reminder that your game isn't bugged~ You just have bad luck
					

This is not a call-out to anyone in particular. I've been seeing multiple threads by multiple people. Mairen sends love to everyone! But I was getting worried that people were going to start thinking there were actual glitches/bugs going around with all of these threads people are making.   I...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## trashpedia (May 22, 2020)

Dormire said:


> How can those even fit...that would be covering your island entirely of NMTs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know AC is meant to accommodate many playstyles and anyone can play it however they want but it kinda peeves me when people treat the game like a business simulator. They’re the kind of people who are doing it out of benefit rather than actually caring about helping people get what they want.


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

elphieluvr said:


> this entire thread includes several examples of people who got corrupted save data and entirely wiped islands from having the hacked trees.
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/psa-about-star-fragment-trees-updated.540971/





glow said:


> commenters showed people posting a screenshot of corrupted saves but that's a screenshot that was passed around a lot when everyone was saying duping would corrupt your save too. the user that posted that [dragonair] even deleted their post/comment linking that screenshot iirc


yeee, I deleted it because someone else in the thread responded pretty aggressively to it and I didn't realize that the screenshot was something being spread around that commonly, combined with the fact that nothing in the Facebook thread really linked any other proof besides that screenshot. I also replied to the Tumblr user agreeing that none of the posts that I saw had any further proof as well (like any tweets or other Facebook posts.)

This is also combined with the fact that Nintendo hasn't really received any reports of corrupted saves or dead tiles due to the trees (which may be because people are too scared to report it anyway since they're hacked, but still something to keep in mind.)


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

I actually wish we had different characters taking over the announcements from time to time...
I really miss Phyllis at the post office - would be cool if she did an evening or late-night announcement being all rude and sassy.


----------



## ecstasy (May 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> She's very annoying, and killed the New Leaf experience with her dictatorship


I agree


----------



## Aliya (May 22, 2020)

I really wish they'd add in Isabelle stating who the special visitor is for the day. The villagers usually reference it, but why won't she? It actually makes sense for her to announce it lol


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 22, 2020)

I didnt know u could dupe nmts?


----------



## Vanillite (May 22, 2020)

I just wanna know when are they gonna fix the housing exterior glitch? I was hoping we'd get it with this patch.  I find myself growing impatient because they've been made aware of this glitch way back in March and we've still not gotten a fix over it.  I would argue a glitch like that, or the amiibo villager glitch (or has that been fixed?) is more bothersome to all players than item dupers. You can avoid those, but you can't always avoid an exterior housing glitch or an amiibo villager glitch (I mean.. I guess you can by not adopting an amiibo-removed villager, but..)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 22, 2020)

as they should....

but LOL i love how they basically just said "Fixed some bugs."


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 22, 2020)

Not sure if it's related or not...but I got a 5 star rating this morning as soon as I started up...and I don't really recall changing anything drastically yesterday. So...maybe they made it easier to get 5 stars. Or maybe I had the 4 star glitch, and they patched that out. Or...I guess it's possible that I just coincidentally changed one tiny little thing that unlocked it. Lol.


----------



## Bethboj (May 22, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> Isabelle is sweet and all but I just really want someone sassier to take the night shift like they did in WW


I totally forgot about Phyllis


----------



## Cnydaquil (May 22, 2020)

im glad they patched the new dupe glitch!


----------



## Splinter (May 22, 2020)

Bioness said:


> No, that is something they would have mentioned.
> 
> 
> It is pure coincidence. Redd shares his spawn rate with CJ, Flick, Label, and Gulliver. If you want "proper research" you need to use hundreds of users over many hundreds of days. There are datamined stats for this that trumps any anecdotal evidence.
> ...



Well I've just had him again, so we'll see.


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 22, 2020)

Hope it's okay to ask here - but what is the housing exterior glitch being referenced here? I'd heard of the amiibo one but thought it was fixed? Cheers


----------



## WolfyWolf (May 22, 2020)

This is interesting actually, because I was back to a 4 star for a while because of diys laying around, but upon cleaning them up couldn't for the life of me get it back to 5. I'll have to go check now.

Of course multi quote didn't work on my phone -_- a few posts up


----------



## Xane_MM (May 22, 2020)

Ugh, I knew they'd patch out the mail duplication glitch. (Good thing I tried it out myself before it was removed.) I guess it's overall...good that Nintendo patched it. It's just harder to accept for those that took advantage of it.


----------



## naranjita (May 22, 2020)

IndiaHawker said:


> Hope it's okay to ask here - but what is the housing exterior glitch being referenced here? I'd heard of the amiibo one but thought it was fixed? Cheers


the housing exterior glitch refers to a villager having a different house exterior than what they usually have. it happens when you time travel either backwards at all or forwards by more than 1 day while a villager is moving in. it doesn't cause any issues other than that villager having the wrong house exterior.


----------



## pochy (May 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> She's very annoying, and killed the New Leaf experience with her dictatorship


i actually found her sweet in NL but i feel like she has next to no purpose in acnh.. plus, she comes off as robotic because she keeps on repeating the same things lol


----------



## IndiaHawker (May 22, 2020)

naranjita said:


> the housing exterior glitch refers to a villager having a different house exterior than what they usually have. it happens when you time travel either backwards at all or forwards by more than 1 day while a villager is moving in. it doesn't cause any issues other than that villager having the wrong house exterior.



Ahh okay, thank you for the info!


----------



## Dewy (May 22, 2020)

Vanillite said:


> I just wanna know when are they gonna fix the housing exterior glitch? I was hoping we'd get it with this patch.  I find myself growing impatient because they've been made aware of this glitch way back in March and we've still not gotten a fix over it.  I would argue a glitch like that, or the amiibo villager glitch (or has that been fixed?) is more bothersome to all players than item dupers. You can avoid those, but you can't always avoid an exterior housing glitch or an amiibo villager glitch (I mean.. I guess you can by not adopting an amiibo-removed villager, but..)



They did fix the amiibo glitch, as far as I'm aware!
About the exterior glitch, it's a glitch that's caused only by time traveling. So it's not an issue for anyone else. I really don't think it's bothering many people, except for the unlucky few who time travelled backwards without realizing the glitch would occur.

I personally hope they don't fix it. I like using to my advantage by putting villagers into houses that are cuter than their "original" houses, and I know a lot of other players do the same thing. Since it's not harming anything and a lot of players actually like it, I wouldn't be surprised if they allow this glitch to stay in the game.


----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> She's very annoying, and killed the New Leaf experience with her dictatorship


LOL! Maybe I saw Isabelle wrong this whole time


----------



## Ras (May 22, 2020)

Dewy said:


> They did fix the amiibo glitch, as far as I'm aware!
> About the exterior glitch, it's a glitch that's caused only by time traveling. So it's not an issue for anyone else. I really don't think it's bothering many people, except for the unlucky few who time travelled backwards without realizing the glitch would occur.
> 
> I personally hope they don't fix it. I like using to my advantage by putting villagers into houses that are cuter than their "original" houses, and I know a lot of other players do the same thing. Since it's not harming anything and a lot of players actually like it, I wouldn't be surprised if they allow this glitch to stay in the game.



It also happens without TT. The problem is not loading the game on a day when the house is gone and the plot is up. So, if you just don’t play that day, you’ll also get the glitch.


----------



## Insulaire (May 22, 2020)

LuchaSloth said:


> Not sure if it's related or not...but I got a 5 star rating this morning as soon as I started up...and I don't really recall changing anything drastically yesterday. So...maybe they made it easier to get 5 stars. Or maybe I had the 4 star glitch, and they patched that out. Or...I guess it's possible that I just coincidentally changed one tiny little thing that unlocked it. Lol.


You probably woke up to some new flower buds, which put you over into five stars. I seriously doubt they messed with the star rating calibration


----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2020)

Dewy said:


> They did fix the amiibo glitch, as far as I'm aware!
> About the exterior glitch, it's a glitch that's caused only by time traveling. So it's not an issue for anyone else. I really don't think it's bothering many people, except for the unlucky few who time travelled backwards without realizing the glitch would occur.
> 
> I personally hope they don't fix it. I like using to my advantage by putting villagers into houses that are cuter than their "original" houses, and I know a lot of other players do the same thing. Since it's not harming anything and a lot of players actually like it, I wouldn't be surprised if they allow this glitch to stay in the game.



That glitch is caused by skipping the plot sold day either by time travelling or not playing a day. So it is an issue even for non-time travellers.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 22, 2020)

glad to know that nmt can no longer be duped, although it's a shame that the other dupe glitch still works :c bracing myself for the new dupe glitches that will inevitably spring from this >.<


----------



## Insulaire (May 22, 2020)

I had Redd today, but I was overdue for a visit and Saharah, Leif, and Kicks has already come this week, so that doesn’t mean anything. But it doesn’t not mean anything either. Unless it does. Or doesn’t. Wait, what were we talking about?


----------



## cloudmask (May 22, 2020)

Bioness said:


> That glitch is caused by skipping the move in day as well either by time travelling or not playing a day. So it is an issue even for non-time travellers.



is the move in day when the villager is unpacking, or when the plot is listed as "sold"? i had been under the assumption that move in day meant the villager is unpacking. i accidentally TTed past punchy's unpacking day while i was cycling someone out and got really worried that i'd activated the exterior glitch, but his house looks the way it's supposed to. he was a campsite move in too. i did play on the day where the plot was listed as "sold", however. does the glitch only activate sometimes or is it about skipping the day when the plot is sold?


----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> is the move in day when the villager is unpacking, or when the plot is listed as "sold"? i had been under the assumption that move in day meant the villager is unpacking. i accidentally TTed past punchy's unpacking day while i was cycling someone out and got really worried that i'd activated the exterior glitch, but his house looks the way it's supposed to. he was a campsite move in too. i did play on the day where the plot was listed as "sold", however. does the glitch only activate sometimes or is it about skipping the day when the plot is sold?



Sorry, I meant the "plot sold day". Because if you never log in, the house is never removed.


----------



## cloudmask (May 22, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Sorry, I meant the "plot sold day". Because if you never log in, the house is never removed.



ah, that makes sense. i'd always heard it referred to as the move in day in reference to the glitch so i thought it was the day they were unpacking. good to know for future reference!


----------



## Ras (May 22, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I had Redd today, but I was overdue for a visit and Saharah, Leif, and Kicks has already come this week, so that doesn’t mean anything. But it doesn’t not mean anything either. Unless it does. Or doesn’t. Wait, what were we talking about?



I had Redd today and two authentic arts.


----------



## Llunavale (May 22, 2020)

Xane_MM said:


> Ugh, I knew they'd patch out the mail duplication glitch. (Good thing I tried it out myself before it was removed.) I guess it's overall...good that Nintendo patched it. It's just harder to accept for those that took advantage of it.


Unfortunately that dupe glitch isn't going anywhere, I've already seen several posts popping up on how to continue pumping duped items into the game economy by not updating the game. It's...long-winded, but there will be people who continue to do it while stuff like NMT are as valuable as they are. Now that the dupe has been discovered, it'll always be there.


----------

